# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Πως εξημερώνουμε ένα Java Sparrow

## soc

σημερα ειχα την τιμη να παρω ενα ζευγαρι Java Sparrow,ενα λευκο κ ενα κλασσικο!!!οταν τα αφησα μεσα στο κλουβι τους αρχισαν να κινουνται νευρικα πανω κατω κ φοβηθηκα μηπως τραυματιστουν.θα ηθελα σας παρακαλω να μου πειτε καποιον τροπο ωστε να τα ηρεμησω κ να απολαυσω την παρεα τους.σας ευχαριστω :Jumping0011:

----------


## lagreco69

Πανω απο ολα, να τα χαιρεσαι!! πιστευω οτι θα χρειαστουν τον χρονο τους για να προσαρμοστουν, εαν δεν ειναι ταισμενα στο χερι! δυσκολα θα δεχτουν το χερι σου. αλλωστε δεν ειναι και τα πιο κοινωνικα πτηνα τα Java sparrow. δωσε τους καμια εβδομαδα να τους περασει το πρωτο στρες απο την αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος και δοκιμασε σιγα σιγα με τον κλασικο τροπο που προσπαθουμε να πλησιασουμε οποιαδηποτε πτηνο, ανεβασε και φωτογραφιες τους εαν θελεις!! να τα χαρουμε και εμεις.

----------


## soc

σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε δημητρη για τα καλα σου λογια!!!!δυστυχως δεν πρεπει να ειναι ταισμενα στο χερι γιατι απο τις αντιδρασεις τους παρατηρησα εντονη νευρικοτητα!!!!ο κλασικος τροπος που αναφερεις ποιος ειναι :Confused0013:  :Confused0013:  ωστε να πλησιασουμε καποιο πτηνο??ρωταω γιανα μαθω κ εγω ο αρχαριος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!φυσικα κ με την πρωτη ευκαρια θα σας συστησω τους φτερωτους μου φιλους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ειναι καλυτερα να τα εχω μαζι στο κλουβι η να τα χωρισω????

----------


## tonis!

το κλουβι καταρχην θα πρεπει να ειναι στο υψος των ματιων σου περιπου, οταν εισαι κοντα τους μην μιλας δυνατα και μην κανεις αποτομες κινησεις.Στα πουλια που ειναι πιο ''αγρια'' καθε φορα που πηγαινω κοντα στο κλουβι τους τους βαζω μια λιγουδια( φρουτο κεχρι...)κατι που τους αρεσει.Ετσι συνδεουν την παρουσια μου με κατι θετικο.Να αποφευγεις οσο μπορεις τις αλλαγες περιβαλλοντος και μην βαζεις το χερι σου μεσα στο κλουβι.Κατσε σε μια καρεκλα στα τρια μετρα απο αυτα,μετα απο λιγη ωρα θα καταλαβουν πως  δεν αποτελεις απειλη και θα εξοικιωθουν με την παρουσια σου.Αν δεν τσακωνονται δεν υπαρχει λογος να τα χωρισεις.Το να γινουν ηρεμα σαν ταισμενα στο χερι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο και γινεται ακομα πιο δυσκολο αν αναλογιστουμε οτι ειναι δυο πουλια συνεπως εχει το ενα συντροφια το αλλο.

----------


## lagreco69

Μαζι θα ηρεμησουν και θα προσαρμοστουν πιο γρηγορα!! αλλα ετσι θα μπορεσεις να τα πλησιασεις και πιο δυσκολα. εαν ηταν το καθενα μονο του θα σου εδινε πιο πολυ προσοχη απο οτι θα σου δωσουν τωρα που ειναι και τα δυο μαζι. προσπαθησε μετα την εβδομαδα προσαρμογης!! και εφοσον δεις και εσυ οτι ειναι πιο ηρεμα, να αρχισεις να τους δινεις εξω απο το κλουβι με το χερι σου μαρουλι που το λατρευουν!! καθως και σπανακι. ετσι σιγα σιγα θα τους φυγει και ο φοβος για τα χερια και να καταλαβουν!! οτι τα χερια φερνουν φαγητο και οτι δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος. μετα μπορεις να ακολουθησεις τα ιδια βηματα με το χερι σου μεσα στο κλουβι!! μεχρι να τα καταφερεις να ανεβουν στο δαχτυλο σου, πολυ υπομονη!!!!!!! σου συνιστω για τα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## soc

οκ παιδια σας ευχαριστω γιατην ανταποκριση!!!!!εκατσα αρκετη ωρα κοντα τους κ τα μιλουσα χαμηλοφωνα.το κακο ειναι οτι δεν τρωνε τιποτα κ με ανησυχει το γεγονος αυτο.

----------


## lagreco69

> οκ παιδια σας ευχαριστω γιατην ανταποκριση!!!!!εκατσα αρκετη ωρα κοντα τους κ τα μιλουσα χαμηλοφωνα.το κακο ειναι οτι δεν τρωνε τιποτα κ με ανησυχει το γεγονος αυτο.


Φυσιολογικο ειναι να μην τρωνε!! μην ανχωνεσαι, για κανα 2 ημερες ετσι θα ειναι. στρεσαριζονται απο την αλλαγη!! και τα ενστικτα τους να προστατευτουν!! υπερισχυουν της πεινας και της διψας. οταν νιωσουν εστω και λιγο ασφαλες, θα φανε και θα πιουν!! εγω αλλαξα προσφατα στο cockatiel μου κλουβι και εκανε 3 ημερες να φαει και να πιει κανονικα.

----------


## soc

αγχωνομαι παρα πολυ για τους φτερωτους μου φιλους δημητρη!!!!!!!!!!!!οποτε ειναι φυσιολογικη ολη αυτη η διαδικασιαλογω αλλαγης.θα οπλιστω με υπομονη κ θα τα κανω παρεα ωστε να προσαρμοστουν γρηγορα αλλα κ να με συνηθισουν κιολας!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Ολα μια χαρα θα πανε μην ανχωνεσαι!!!  :winky:

----------


## soc

παιδια υπαρχει περιπτωση η παρουσια του ζευγαριου που απεκτησα να επηρεασουν κ την συμπεριφορα των καναρινιων μου???δηλ να "ενοχλουν" με την παρουσια τους τα καναρινια κ αυτα να μενουν ησυχα??

----------

